# it's not



## Sync (Dec 11, 2010)

moving on


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 11, 2010)

Superb and clever short, Sync, wonderful way to premiere, love.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Sync (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you, Lisa.

Even a rambler like I can be reined in by words


----------



## VcatoV (Dec 11, 2010)

Funny/clever.  Nice!  You should keep it up as a running thread/poem


----------



## Sync (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you, V

I write prose, but do love poetry enough not to quite make it away.


----------



## Martin (Dec 11, 2010)

Enjoyed it as well. Nice and short abstractions, easy to relate to...


----------



## alanmt (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree


----------



## apple (Dec 11, 2010)

How true.  I just talked to my daughter for about an hour on the phone about that very subject.  Nice work, Sync


----------



## Sync (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for the nice thoughts, everyone.

I like haiku's and such, so tend to write short pieces in poetry.  I do admire those who can place multiple stanzas together with ease. It's probably why I stick mostly to writing prose.

Appreciate your time spent

Sync


----------



## Gumby (Dec 11, 2010)

I can only echo the others sync, very nice!


----------



## caelum (Dec 11, 2010)

Packed a lot of punch in a short place, Sync.    Great stuff.

-cae


----------



## Sync (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you both for you kind words

Appreciate the time spent.

Sync


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 12, 2010)

I like this, you've done so much with so little here.  It made me sit back & consider it.  Good job!


----------



## Sync (Dec 12, 2010)

*waves to fellowette newbie*  

Thanks for the read, Jane

Appreciated your thoughts.

Sync


----------



## JosephB (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a nice little thing. Good work!


----------



## Sync (Dec 12, 2010)

thank you JosephB, it's about the only poem I will post, but wanted to show that I try 

I do enjoy poetry, so critiquing/commenting is fine for me to do. I learn and adapt my writing from everything I read. 

thanks for your time

Sync


----------



## IanMGSmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice Sync,

Interesting analysis of that which is so often taken as a single emotion.

Brevity with insight, the mark of a true wordsmith.

Ian (smile)


----------



## Foxryder (Dec 12, 2010)

Very realistic. You've made a brilliant piece in such a short space of time. Kudos, dear.


----------



## Sync (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you both for the comments and read.

I appreciate the time and thoughts given

Sync


----------



## shadows (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Sync

I really like minimalist poems that say much and you've managed that very well.  It is hard to let go.

My brain keeps wanting to read the second line as *I mind so much* 

and something bothers me about the last line.  Perhaps I'm reading it wrong because the letting go feels like it is connected to the minding and so I can't ends up seeming to hang .

That said, I enjoyed the read and the feelings it brought up.


----------



## Sync (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello Shadows and thank you for the read.

its a dual emotion and defining the difference in between, the 'i mind so much' i always like to look for other ways to say things, we get so used to hearing them one way we often forget to branch out.

....we that and i talk sorta weird anyway


----------



## ODaly (Dec 14, 2010)

Well speaking of different wordings, I would've written it as "I so much mind" 
...or if trying to be old-timey "mind I, so much"
That's part of the beauty of the English language and poetry in general: you can do almost whatever you want with it.


----------



## shadows (Dec 15, 2010)

I got the duality of emotion and the need for the last line but (and maybe it's how I'm reading) but it felt to abrupt an ending like something was cut off - or was that what you intended?  If so then it worked as it created an unbalance


----------



## Sync (Dec 15, 2010)

well, to me, there is a difference between the pain of missing someone and having to let them go, you always miss them and know you have to let them go, but the letting go is the hardest. So for me, complete, but if you see it incomplete, I shall not argue because interpretation is yours not mine to steer


----------



## shadows (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Sync

I understood the poem and what you were trying to convey. I didn't mean it was incomplete but I'm obviously explaining badly.  Sometimes what's in my head doesn't come out right on the page so I'll just bow out quietly and simply say that I did like the poem.


----------



## Sync (Dec 15, 2010)

lol we both have that same ailment 

cheers


----------



## SilverMoon (Dec 15, 2010)

Sync, cleverly compact! A little snippet which provokes great thought.


----------



## SilverMoon (Dec 15, 2010)

Sync, a short little snippet provoking great thought! Well done


----------



## Sync (Dec 15, 2010)

thank you, Silvermoon

It's as close to a poem I will get on here  so I kept it short. 

appreciate your thoughts and read

Sync


----------

